

Show HN: Vidfit – get free webcam personal training session by subscribing - DomVidfit

Hi,<p>We are Vidfit a brand new fitness startup that will change the way we exercise. Subscribe on our website and get a free workout when we launch! See below some more information about us.<p>Name: Vidfit - www.vidfit.co.uk
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Lp8x5SpYApo<p>Elevator pitch: Vidfit is 1-to-1 LIVE webcam personal training. You can search, book and execute a full tailored personal training session while you are on a business trip, holiday or you simply you want to exercise in the comfort of your home. All you need is a PC&#x2F;laptop&#x2F;tablet, webcam and internet connection.
More details: 2 co-founders, finished the testing stage and about to launch in the end of June<p>Looking for: Subscribers &amp; early adopters<p>By visiting www.vidfit.com and subscribing you will get a FREE Vidfit training session when we launch!
======
anacleto
> By visiting www.vidfit.com and subscribing you will get a FREE Vidfit
> training session when we launch!

www.vidfit.com
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-9hMdL0JEzRY/VTtbg8xbVeI/AAAAAAAAAO...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-9hMdL0JEzRY/VTtbg8xbVeI/AAAAAAAAAOk/f5fhZbGel-0/s1600/Screen%2BShot%2B2015-04-25%2Bat%2B11.13.55.png)

Don't do these despicable mistakes.

~~~
nphyte
it's ".co.uk"

